# Mystic Dunes Acquisition



## MattC (Jul 2, 2011)

I received the following e-mail concerning *Tempus Resorts International - Mystic Dunes Acquisition*:

Dear Valued Owners, 

On July 1, 2011 Diamond Resorts International® completed the acquisition of Tempus Resorts International and will from this point forward oversee the management of Mystic Dunes Resort, as well as provide the reservations, collection and billing services to all Tempus owners of both Mystic Dunes and Dunes Village. 

Please rest assured that all reservations made for future arrival dates will be honored and all new reservations may continue to be made on the www.mytempusselect.com website and with Client Services in Orlando at 1.800.463.7256. This acquisition does not impact your ownership use rights and Mystic Dunes remains fully operational with the resort team members whom you have come to know, now part of the Diamond Resorts International® family. For our owners at Dunes Village Resort in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina, the same applies – all reservations made will be honored and new reservations will continue to be made through the website or call center. 

We recognize the value of your ownership at these resorts and are committed to delivering the vacation platform you deserve. Your satisfaction is our primary concern and our goal is to bring expert leadership to the management of these resorts as well as build a positive and rewarding relationship with all of you. 

We are also committed to ensuring a positive and rewarding experience for our owners through our service excellence platform, a philosophy that we refer to as The Meaning of Yes®. This is the culture of Diamond Resorts International® and it empowers our team members worldwide to deliver our branded hospitality experience to every owner, member and guest, providing them with the simplicity, choice and comfort they deserve. 

We believe this acquisition will bring many new vacation opportunities to you as well, and our team looks forward to meeting with you to explain just how you can expand your vacation destination options with THE Club® at Diamond Resorts International®. If you would like to find out more now, please e-mail ProductInfo@diamondresorts.com or call 1.877.907.8596. 

Further communications and updates will be sent over the coming months, so please keep up to date with the website. If you have any questions directly relating to this acquisition, please send your questions to AcquisitionQueries@diamondresorts.com and we will gladly respond. My team and I look forward to meeting all of you in the coming months and are dedicated to providing you with service excellence, making your stay with us effortless. 

Diamond Resorts International®, with global headquarters in Las Vegas, Nev., is one of the largest hospitality companies in the world with more than 200 branded and affiliated resorts and over 27,000 guest beds in 28 countries with destinations throughout the continental United States and Hawaii, Canada, Mexico, the Caribbean, Europe, Asia, Australia and Africa. Offering simplicity, choice and comfort to more than 385,000 owners and members through the branded hospitality service of more than 5,500 team members worldwide, Diamond Resorts International® is dedicated to providing its guests with effortless and relaxing vacation experiences every time, for a lifetime. 

Annually, nearly 1.4 million owners, members and guests enjoy the simplicity, choice and comfort Diamond Resorts International® offers through our branded hospitality experience. 

About Diamond Resorts Corporation
Diamond Resorts Corporation and its subsidiaries develop, own, operate and manage vacation ownership resorts and, through resort and partner affiliation agreements, provide owners and members with access to 70 managed resorts, 132 affiliated resorts and four cruise itineraries through THE Club® at Diamond Resorts International®. To learn more, visit DiamondResorts.com. 

Sincerely, 

Stephen J. Cloobeck
Chairman and CEO


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 2, 2011)

*Nice Timeshare -- Have Toured There But Have Not (Yet) Stayed There.*

Does that mean we can sign up for a brief free stay at Mystic Dunes (formerly Wyndham Palms) using the DRI getaway certificate we received as timeshare tour freebies last January ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

